

UX frustration while driving a car and using Google Maps - littke
http://lookback.io/blog/to-the-streets-with-google-maps-and-looback

======
adrow
Perhaps some of the frustration could stem from "...holding my phone in one
hand while steering and shifting gears with my other. I'm also late..."?

Seems unbelievably reckless and dangerous to me, certainly here in the UK he'd
be looking at 3 points at a minimum and worst case a prosecution for careless
or dangerous driving.

------
beobab
I rather like the look of lookback, actually. It seems pretty nifty.

